# Question on heat shrink tubing...



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I am needing to order in some adhesive lined heat shrink off of EGay and I was debating which size to get. I used 1/4" expandable sleeving to line the RCA interconnects, which fit in there nicely (actually a bit loose) so I wouldnt need anything larger than 3/8". Its a toss up between the 1/4" or 3/8" heathshrink. Which do you think I would have more use for? Its a 3:1 ratio, so I would tend to think the 3/8" would have more application possibility since its a larger diameter that will shrink down to 1/8". Or I can stop being a cheap ass and buy both?

Somebody kick me in the right direction....


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> Or I can stop being a cheap ass and buy both?
> 
> Somebody kick me in the right direction....


You answered your own question I think.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

One can never own too many different sizes of heat shrink


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Buy a kit with a bunch of various sizes. Problem solved.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

I recommend a quality heat shrink such as 3M. I bought 3M brand and Fry's brand. The 3M would shrink significantly with very little heat applied, while the Fry's brand wouldn't shrink even with a damn blowtorch. I threw all of the Fry's brand away and kept the 3M. Some heat shrink just doesn't work.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Lightninghoof said:


> I recommend a quality heat shrink such as 3M. I bought 3M brand and Fry's brand. The 3M would shrink significantly with very little heat applied, while the Fry's brand wouldn't shrink even with a damn blowtorch. I threw all of the Fry's brand away and kept the 3M. Some heat shrink just doesn't work.


I was gonna say something about quality but didn't want to get flamed.There are two brands that I know work great 3M and Wurth. I also use the 3/16 most.The 3M is reasonably priced at Orvac.


----------



## iamthor (Feb 27, 2008)

Is there a chart somewhere that shows what size tube is recommended for each size wire (8, 4, 2, 0 awg, Etc)?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

i find the easiest thing to do is to buy long tubes of different sizes. I have about 10 3 foot tubes of varying sizes/colors. This allows me to get the exact length i need and not waste any.

Also, make sure you dont get ANY less than a 3:1 ratio. You will regret it down the road.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> Buy a kit with a bunch of various sizes. Problem solved.


Thats what I did a few times. Got enough heatshrink to last me until......Zuki amp guts are revealed. 

I think I need more heatshrink.


----------



## iamthor (Feb 27, 2008)

All I am currently working with is 4awg power and ground So what size should I get? I really don't need several sizes right now.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Lightninghoof said:


> I recommend a quality heat shrink such as 3M. I bought 3M brand and Fry's brand. The 3M would shrink significantly with very little heat applied, while the Fry's brand wouldn't shrink even with a damn blowtorch. I threw all of the Fry's brand away and kept the 3M. Some heat shrink just doesn't work.


Well then I hope I didn't waste money at 1.97 per pack of Gardner Bender heatshrink :blush:


----------



## iamthor (Feb 27, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Well then I hope I didn't waste money at 1.97 per pack of Gardner Bender heatshrink :blush:


I just used some 2:1 Gardner Bender from Home Depot yesterday. Tight fit over the 4 Aug and sleeving but it worked great and shrunk down tight.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Heres some good stuff:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3-4i...025QQitemZ380000449927QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

He's stocks many different heat shrink items.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Be careful, if you try shrinking over something that is much less than 2 times smaller in diameter (or 3x depending on the shrink) you risk splitting the shrink tubing. Also the glue lined stuff makes stuff really stiff (good in some cases, not others).

Juan


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

iamthor said:


> I just used some 2:1 Gardner Bender from Home Depot yesterday. Tight fit over the 4 Aug and sleeving but it worked great and shrunk down tight.


Home Depot Heat Shrink is GARBAGE! I will never use that as a first resort ever only as a last even then i dont see myself using it.

Its only 2:1, and when it shrinks down it stiffens up bad and discolors.


after using 3:1 im addicted, bought from PE, buy enough and shipping is worth it .


to the op for 1/4 braided sleeving i used 6mm shrink. but i also used 12mm so it covers the rca too, the 3:1 made a difference, cause it can shrink down smaller and tighter. i really should post pictures


----------



## wu501 (Dec 5, 2007)

parts express has a 3m kit that has many sizes and it a good price too for what you get 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=082-900


----------



## iamthor (Feb 27, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Home Depot Heat Shrink is GARBAGE! I will never use that as a first resort ever only as a last even then i dont see myself using it.
> 
> Its only 2:1, and when it shrinks down it stiffens up bad and discolors.
> 
> ...


We shall see  . If it discolors or splits I will go to Fry's and get the 3M stuff. I was at HD already so got it more as a convenience than anything. The 2:1 actually worked in my favor since it was already pretty snug. I'll get some pics up on a separate post later.


----------



## anglejel27 (Dec 7, 2011)

*heat shrink tubing*

i would like to say that The purpose of heat shrink tubing is to also guard wires and small parts from damage. The combining and fixing wires also happens when needed. In a process like Electrical Engineering heat shrink tubing is used for connection


----------

